# Uxp web view support



## Jim Greenfield

I am on LR Classic (desktop) version 10.4 (also PS 22.5.0) which I last updated early September. I have noticed since that a separate programme has appeared on my computer called UXP WebView Support from Adobe @ 326mb.
Tried looking on Google and Adobe forums but can find zilch about this. What is it please and can I dump it?


----------



## Hal P Anderson

Universal eXtensibility Platform. 
UXP is a new mechanism used by Photoshop plugins. 

I had no trouble finding out about this using DuckDuckGo:
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffcm&q=UXP+WebView+Support&atb=v284-1&ia=web


----------



## clee01l

Hal P Anderson said:


> Universal eXtensibility Platform.
> UXP is a new mechanism used by Photoshop plugins.
> 
> I had no trouble finding out about this using DuckDuckGo:
> https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffcm&q=UXP+WebView+Support&atb=v284-1&ia=web



Google also turns up a number of references in the top 10 by just searching on “UXP”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Greenfield

Many thanks to you both


----------

